# Systmes > Apple > Dveloppement iOS >  rcuprer une valeur d'une ligne selectionne dans un tableview vers un textfield

## thouraya24

Bonjour,


SVP, je voudrais savoir comment je peux rcuprer une donne depuis une ligne slectionne dans un tableview  pour l'afficher dans un textfield dans une deuxieme interface (le but c'est de modifier la valeur de la donne dans la base)

environnement de travail:

     xcode 4.3.3
     ios 7
     simulateur 5.1

PS: j'utilise pas le story board et je travaille avec une base Mysql 

je vous remercie

----------


## Phago

ca veut dire quoi "dans une deuxieme interface" ?

----------


## thouraya24

> ca veut dire quoi "dans une deuxieme interface" ?


Bonjour Phago,

interface 1: contient une tableview avec des donnes extraites depuis la base,

interface 2: quand je selectionne un element dela tableview, les donnes d'une case de la tableview seront affichs dans une deuxieme interface dans des champs texte, pour pouvoir les modifier

----------


## Phago

Ok, je vais supposer que interface = UIViewController

En gros dans ta premiere interface tu as d assigner un delegate et un datasource.
en gnral, le delegate = self et le datasource peut tre self ou une classe externe qui va grer tes donnes sous la forme d'un tableau  une ou plusieurs dimension.

Dans ta premire interface tu dois dj (re)dfinir la mthode didSelectRowAtIndexPath: qui va te permettre de rcuprer la case que tu as cliqu (et donc normalement tu peux rcuprer la description de ta cellule).

Dans cette mme mthode tu en profite pour afficher ta 2e interface. Si tu utilise les storyboards tu devrais pouvoir passer la description de la cellule  mettre dans le champ texte grce aux Segues (notamment la mthode prepareForSegue ::): 

Un bon tuto: 
https://developer.apple.com/legacy/l...roduction.html

----------


## thouraya24

> Ok, je vais supposer que interface = UIViewController
> 
> En gros dans ta premiere interface tu as d assigner un delegate et un datasource.
> en gnral, le delegate = self et le datasource peut tre self ou une classe externe qui va grer tes donnes sous la forme d'un tableau  une ou plusieurs dimension.
> 
> Dans ta premire interface tu dois dj (re)dfinir la mthode didSelectRowAtIndexPath: qui va te permettre de rcuprer la case que tu as cliqu (et donc normalement tu peux rcuprer la description de ta cellule).
> 
> Dans cette mme mthode tu en profite pour afficher ta 2e interface. Si tu utilise les storyboards tu devrais pouvoir passer la description de la cellule  mettre dans le champ texte grce aux Segues (notamment la mthode prepareForSegue
> 
> ...



MERCI Phago,

est-t-il possible de m'envoyer un exemple avec le code source (je n'utilise pas le storyboard).

MERCIIIIII

----------


## Phago

> MERCI Phago,
> 
> est-t-il possible de m'envoyer un exemple avec le code source (je n'utilise pas le storyboard).
> 
> MERCIIIIII


Malheureusement non, j'utilise quasi que les storyboards. Tu utilise quoi ? les xib ou tout en code ?
Par contre si tu n'en a pas encore, c'est mieux de dfinir un NavigationController comme a dans didSelectRowAtIndexPath: tu vas pouvoir faire : 


```

```

Tu arrives  quoi pour le moment niveau code ?

----------


## thouraya24

> Malheureusement non, j'utilise quasi que les storyboards. Tu utilise quoi ? les xib ou tout en code ?
> Par contre si tu n'en a pas encore, c'est mieux de dfinir un NavigationController comme a dans didSelectRowAtIndexPath: tu vas pouvoir faire : 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> ```
> 
> Tu arrives  quoi pour le moment niveau code ?


Bonjour Phago,

toujours pas de solutions, voil quelques imprimes ecrans qui mettent  nu la l'exception 







MERCI Phago et  tous ceux qui peuvent m'aider

----------


## Phago

euu effectivement ton instanciation du viewcontroller  l'air foireux

----------


## thouraya24

> euu effectivement ton instanciation du viewcontroller  l'air foireux


Bonjour Phago,

pouvez-vous me proposez une correction SVP

MERCI

----------


## Phago

euuu avec un rapide coup d'oeil il y a plein de fautes sur cette meme ligne :
modifiercamion *editform = [[[modifiercamion alloc] initWithNibName:nil bundle:nil] autorelease];

1- modifiercamion est une classe, elle devrais s'apeller ModifierCamion
2- tu l'init avec un nibName:nil, je suis quasi sur que editform = nil si regarde en mode debug. d'ou l'erreur a la ligne d'en dessous comme quoi tu envois un message non reconnu. Thoriquement cette mthode va instancier un .xib tu as cr avec IB
3- que fait un autorelease ? Tu travailles sans ARC ?

----------

